# Starting Out - Hardware



## Xero (3/2/14)

Hi Everyone
As mentioned in the Introduction thread I'll give anyone interested a quick rundown of what I've tried over the last 4 months in an attempt to both quit smoking completely and find the perfect setup.

Started of with a few Evod Starter Kits containing Evod Standard 600 mAh batteries and Evod Clearomizers.
Although I found this setup easy to use and to a large extent a great improvement over the first electronic cigarettes and other cartridge based systems, I was slightly disappointed with battery life.

My wife started out with a Joytech 510 starter set but soon gave up on that as the smaller Cartomizers were getting too hot and the batteries were generally not great in terms of battery life, even when compared to the Evod standard batteries.

She has since moved to running Evod batteries with a Mini Protank II and swears by this setup.

I Moved on to a few Ego-T Upgrade batteries, same issue though in regards to Battery Life.

Tried a Mini Nova II and decided I dislike Top Coil Tanks immediately after sucking about three tanks of Cherry Menthol Juice from a defective Tank.
I've also tried the Vapeonly Maxi but found that even after replacing the Cheap plastic Tip with s Stainless Steel one the tank simply does not work for me, although people preferring a tighter draw might enjoy it more than some of the other tanks I use.

Then tried my first VV Device, a 1000 mAh Vision Spinner Variable Voltage Battery, not too bad overall but the finish has taken a real beating traveling around in my pocket the whole day.
Paired with a Protank I which I really like in terms of draw and overall consistency I generally run this at around 3.8v with the Joytech E-Liquid I use as my normal daily E-Liquid.

This setup has since been moved to be a backup I keep at the office.

Innokin iTaste VV / VW Battery (Black)
Great battery overall in terms of usage and functionality, although I have run into a few misfires using this
Paired with a Protank I or Protank II
Generally running at 3.8v and 5.5W using the same E-Liquid as above.

* I have a bit of a love / hate relationship with the Protank II
Sometimes it works, other times it simply gurgles itself to death and misfires

X-Fire VV 1000 mAh Battery
I loved the wood finish of this battery and although I am not too fond of the fact that it has a Jolly Roger or Dragon Design on it I do admit to liking this the most out of all of my batteries at this stage due to both size and weight when carrying it around.
Battery Life is decent.
A big drawback though is the button on the battery, not only is the LED hidden and not easily visible during use but it is also sharp edged and can become uncomfortable during extended periods of use.
Paired with Protank I or Protank II
Generally running at 3.8v

Joytech Evic
What can I say, since starting up with the Evic I have had no problems and have started enjoying Vaping immensely.
Great Battery coupled with an awesome Control System, the only battery I have used to date that lasts me a whole day and does not force me to run around with backups.
There is a bit of a drawback in terms of size and weight though.
I have run into the infamous Max Time Warning but a simple reset of the device sorts that out and causes a downtime in the device of less than 5 seconds.
Generally running at 3.8v and 6.2W paired with a Protank II


Next on my list to try / ordered
iClear 30B
iClear 30S (I'll give the Bottom Coil Tanks one more try)
Innokin SVD
Protank III

and Possibly the Nemesis Mechanical Mod


----------



## Xero (3/2/14)

Hi Gizmo
Thanks, the multitude of devices stems from a desperate need for this to work out and replace smoking as soon as possible.
I'm 32 and my Blood Pressure is so high that I'm essentially a lot like a coke can that has been shaken or a fire hose with a knot in it 

I've read about RDA's but I'm still not sure if the juice is worth the squeeze figuratively speaking.
Thanks for the advice though I might look into adding that.
I actually started ordering form you guys this weekend, ordered the Five Pawns stuff after accidentally seeing them listed on Bid or Buy so at least now I know where to find decent RDA's


----------



## SunRam (3/2/14)

You can't go wrong with a Kayfun setup, little intimidating at first, but it's worth it! I've tried the iClear 30B over the weekend, and for a standard tank and coil setup, it impressed me. I hated the first iClear 30's, tasted like rubber, but these are a great improvement. I also have the SVD, and I love it, all be it on the big side, it's very very long. I have the Nemesis too, and that is where it's at, let me tell you, that thing rocks.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (3/2/14)

Xero said:


> Hi Everyone
> As mentioned in the Introduction thread I'll give anyone interested a quick rundown of what I've tried over the last 4 months in an attempt to both quit smoking completely and find the perfect setup.
> 
> Started of with a few Evod Starter Kits containing Evod Standard 600 mAh batteries and Evod Clearomizers.
> ...


Thank you for sharing this valuable information, @Xero. My wife also swears by the Mini Protank. I like them too, but have since moved to a Reo. Happy vaping.


----------

